# Last week



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Best grouse hunting in years!! 15 minutes is all it took and myself and my dog had our 3 birds. Dog thought it would be fun to kill a rooster pheasant too, not a good deal :eyeroll: Still haven't figured out how to tell her not to chase pheasants till season opens. Anyhow, only hunted grouse 2 days and spent the rest of the time hunting deer. Saw an average of 10 bucks a day with 18 bucks the most in one day. I saw 3 trophies I would have shot during gun season. Only let one arrow fly, wish I could redo but thats how it goes. Was amazed at the number of grouse I saw, saw a covey of 40 in one spot. Lots of pheasants also, they seem to be spreading into areas not commonly inhabited.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I took my girlfriends brother out for his first ever Sharpie hunt on Saturday in my old stomping ground(around Palermo). We were limited out within the first half hour. The bird numbers in that area were high, talked to two other groups who were experiencing the same success as we did.


----------

